# Pros and Cons of Peacock Stirrups?



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure of the brand, but generally, those were always the kind we rode with when I was a kid. They worked great. They only give if a great force is applied, so you don't have to worry that they'll come off just because you put your foot too close to the outside of the stirrup or even on a normal fall where your foot doesn't get stuck. And if the rubber loosens up, you can just twist it to make it a little tighter.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Well pros:*

*They will give when you fall, no dreagging.*
*You can get different colored bands for them.:wink:*
*They are cheap.*
*Cons: *

*When the band comes off, it is impossible to find. *
*They are really good stirrups, and I'm going to use them on XC*


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not have peacock stirrups but I do use the Kwik Out stirrup irons. The me the peacock stirrups are for children. Adults are rarely seen using them. The Kwik Out stirrups look just like regular stirrup irons. I have used my pair of Kwik Outs for 9 years and they still look great. My only dislike is that if you don't keep the hinge oiled with WD-40 they will squeak. As far as how they work when you actually fall off, I don't know because that hasn't happened while I have owned the Kwik Outs.
Kwik-Out Stirrups - Dover Saddlery


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

They're for safety, so that if your foot ever goes through the stirrup you won't get dragged (drug?) along side the horse. When I was younger that happened to a girl in my lesson and it was pretty terrifying to watch, although she was ok. They say if you ride with your stirrup bar open your stirrup will slide off if that were to happen but then on certain saddles I've seen stirrups just slide off, which is bad! But like LauraB said, I've only seen children use them. I would get the KwikOuts she suggested. Much more discrete!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

For me, it doesn't really matter as I don't currently and don't plan to show in the near future. I trail ride mostly, and ride for fun in the arena. What it looks like doesn't matter as long as it's safe. One of my friends fell from her horse and her foot got caught in the stirrup and she ended up breaking her ankle pretty badly. That's why I want something safer.

Because not being able to ride, would suck. =)


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

I had them for a long time and they worked great. I had purple band that popped out and a purple stirrup pad. The band was great and with the color it was easier to see when it fell. I would recommend them. 

Although in the North Carolina humidity and an unairconditioned tack room the stirrup pad melted to my stirrup and looked disgusting


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think those will do the job.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I guess if you read the previous posts, I must be a kid. I am well into adulthood and still use peacock irons. Granted I would not go to a rated show with them, but for schooling and xc. I use them because they are safe. I know other adults who use them for schooling, too. The only downside I know of is that it can be hard to put the bands on.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

just watch with the peacock ones as they CAN bend out of shape with time.


----------

